# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Problem me tinnitus - tingëllime në vesh

## miri_ks

Te nderuar anetare te forumit,

Para pak me shume se dy javesh kam perjetuar nje eksplodim te nje petardeje (mjet eksploziv) afer veshit, me nje zhurme shume te madhe, gje qe me ka shkaktuar tinnitus (ushtime, tingellime, zhurme ne vesh) dhe nga ai moment kjo ushtime asnjehere nuk me eshte ndalur. 
Jam vizituar te disa ORL, disa me kane thene se mund te mos kete sherim, ndersa nje i fundit me ka caktuar nje terapi 5 diteshe (disa injeksione) sa per te provuar, mirepo nuk po duket qe po ka efekt...

Kam lexuar website te ndryshme rreth ketij problemi mirepo si duket ende nuk ka ndonje medikament apo intervenim per sherimin e kesaj "semundje"...

Lus te gjithe anetaret e forumit nese kane ndonje njohuri rreth sherimit te tinnitus-it, qofte ajo me metoda popullore ose sipas mjekesise te me ndihmojne dhe te pergjigjen ne kete shkrim.

Flm shume

----------


## shigjeta

Ne varesi te analizave ose testeve te bera mund te jene dy lloj demtimesh, ai i nervit ose muskujve te veshit. Nese eshte demtim i nervit e mira do ishte te ishte filluar trajtimi me kortizon, sa me shpejt aq me mire. Ne rast tjeter e mira eshte trajtimi me fizioterapi si edhe kompleks vitaminash B dhe E.

----------


## Foleja_

miri_ks

Pasi  ju keni perjetuar ate ekspodim te  petardes,me siguri eshte ceshtje tjeter,por desha te nderlidhem me temen pasi te njetin problem ka pasur edhe nje shoqe e imja. Por  zhurma ne vesh i ka ardhur pernjeheresh,pa  pasur pasoje ndonje explodim apo dic te ngjajshme.Gjate analizave mjekesore eshte ardhe ne perfundim qe e tere kjo zhurme vie nga stressi i tepert  qe ajo ka perjetuar per nje kohe. E vetmja terapi qe i eshte dhene nga mjeku(kuptohet pos rekomandimit te qetsise shpirterore) ishte marrja e Magnesiumit 350+ B-Komplex qe do te ndikonin pozitivisht ne Nervin e lenduar .
Ju deshiroj sherim te shpejte .

----------


## miri_ks

> ... Nese eshte demtim i nervit e mira do ishte te ishte filluar trajtimi me *kortizon*, sa me shpejt aq me mire.....


shigjeta, flm shume per pergjigjen dhe informatat...
...por te lutem a mund te ma spjegosh *"kortizonin"*, se nuk kam degjuar ndonjehere...? A ka ndonje emer tjeter dhe a e di se si vepron?

Une i perfundova ato injeksionet te cilat kishin qene "antialergjike" dhe B-complex mirepo nuk pati ndonje permiresim.
Pas injeksioneve mjeku me ka rekomanduar te perdori "Gingko Biloba" per nje kohe te gjate (te pakten 3 muaj) e cila eshte nje barishte natyrale qe e ndihmon qarkullimin e gjakut ne tru si dhe furnizimin me oksigjen. 
Ne nderkohe duke shfletuar ne internet kam gjetur nje medikament me te mire: "Vinpocetine" (ose Cavinton - emri tregtar) te cilin kam filluar ta perdori. Edhe kjo si Gingko po e ndihmoka qarkullimin e gjakut ne tru dhe furnizimin me oksigjen. Mjeku im nuk kishte ndonje njohuri per kete medikament. Gjithashtu jam duke perdorur vitamina B-complex si dhe minerale Magnezium, Kalcium dhe Zink. 

Tash me jane bere nje muaj nga "trauma akustike" qe kam perjetuar dhe nuk e di... "me duket" qe me eshte zvogeluar pak kjo zhurma (ushtima) ne krahasim me para 2-3 javesh, mirepo nuk me eshte nderprere asnjehere...
Po them "me duket" sepse nuk jam i sigurte a me eshte zvogeluar zhurma, apo mos kam filluar te mesohem me te, sepse tash po me pengon me pak se sa me heret...

...pra te lutem shigjeta, a mundesh te me japesh ndonje info per "kortizon"???

Flm shume, 

Foleja_, faleminderit edhe ty per shkrimin...

----------


## teta

po mundohem edhe une pak te jap nje shpjegim:
qe te kuptosh ne menyre figurative se ca ka ndodhur me veshin tende ne momentin e pelcitjes se petardes eshte kjo" sikur te kesh nje piano para vetes dhe ke grushtuar  tasteret e notave te oktaves se larte....demi eshte i pa ndreqeshem sepse ato tastier jane shkatruar"njejt eshte sitata me notat qe jane te rradhitura ne kohle ne veshin e mbrendeshem..pra jane shkatruar ato nota qe i pergjigjen lartesis se zerit te petardes...kjo zhurma eshte simptom qe jep veshi kur demtohet ne kete nivel.
Kishin te drejt spec te ORL me mendimin qe te dhan..e tera qe mundesh te besh eshte te vazhdosh me ato terapite me natyre bimore dhe vitamin B ose qe deshiron efekt me te shpejt URUTAL tbl 3x1 + B complex 3x1  3 muaj..kjo eshte vetem qellimi i largimnit te zhurmes ndersa demtimet jane definitive dhe te pakorigjueshme..por kjo nuk do te pengoi ne bashkbisedim te perditeshem sepse nuk jane atakuar notat qe i takoin ketij niveli...

----------


## kalamoc

persendetja teta.jam nga maqedonia dhe e kam te njejtin problem me veshet,,fishkellime ne veshe,,kam qen te mjeku edhe ai nuk ka mujt asgje me me ndimue,une kete smundje ekam afer 2 vjet kam perdorur entan mandej urutal+Bcomplex+gingo biloba.magnesium,kalciumdhe zing mirpo asnjera prej ktyre nuk me ka ndihmua ju lutem a keni ndonje njohuri me kete ju kisha lutur te me ndihmoni...flm...pres pergjigje?

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Une e di se ska ilac per tinnitusin,e se ai nuk konsiderohet si semundje por si simptome. 
Gjithe keto receta nga i nxoret ju , se une personalisht e di qe ska ilac per tinnitus?

S'jam doktor , meqe ra fjala  :ngerdheshje:  , mirepo mjeksine e kam pasion.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ARKIA

Ja nje material qe mund te japi nje ide me teper Miri.(google taranslate)


Një simptomë me shumë shkaqe të mundshme dhe perballimi fizik.

Shumë njerëz sot ankohen se brenda veshit mund të dëgjoni një tingull të rastit ose më shumë të përhershme si gumëzhimë, telefononi ose të gjallë të shëndoshë, nganjëherë si një ton të lartë i mprehtë elektrike, sidomos gjatë natës do të fle. Kjo simptomë ka rreth një në pesë vetë. Në varësi të temperamentin e çdo individi dhe intensiteti i simptomë, hum mund të shkaktohet nga një shumëllojshmëri e emocione nga siklet të thjeshtë pa rëndësi të madhe për gjumë të thellë ankthi trazirat dhe madje edhe depresioni.
Reagimet më ekstreme emocionale janë rritur nga fakti që shumë herë është e vështirë për të zbuluar shkakun e saktë të problemit, duke çuar në qasjet terapeutike të cilat aplikohen dështojnë për të ofruar ndihmë. Njerëzit të shkaktojnë ngarkesë shtesë psikologjike për njeriun e tu, dhe tashmë një simptomë shqetësuese të ankthit shtoi se ai e di se çfarë të bëjë, ose se edhe nëse ai e bën atë që ata thonë se nuk ka gjasa për të shpëtuar nga hum. Për fat të mirë për 99% të rasteve nuk është problem aq akute, dhe vetëm 1 / 3 e atyre që janë duke kërkuar ndihmë nga specialistët.
Për një terapist alternative dhe lëvizi në vesh është një sfidë për të shqyrtuar historinë e njeriut në thellësi. Kjo është për shkak se ajo përfshin shumë faktorë: fizike, jetesës dhe dietën dhe psikologji. Disa nga shkaqet e mundshme mund të jetë:
Ekspozimit të zgjatur në tingujt me zë të lartë profesioni ose aktiviteti (inxhinierë të shëndoshë, muzikantë, dëgjuesit apo ecin Rock music-njeri, punëtorët në kompresor ose makineri të tjera të zhurmshme, ushtarake dhe gjahtarët). Veshi i ka disa nervave të ndjeshme (si flokët e hollë), të cilat janë përgjegjëse për perceptimin e frekuenca të ndryshme të shëndoshë. Këto nerva mund të jenë të dëmtuara ose të shkatërruara pas ekspozimit të tingujve të larta ose tingujt direkt në veshin.
Përdorimi i tepërt i aspirina dhe / ose disa antibiotikë ka treguar se mund të shkaktojë hum.
Përkeqësimit të shëndetit të qarkullimit të gjakut - sistemin kardiovaskular. Sidomos kur ne veshin capillaries vogël, kjo mund të tregojë furnizimin e pamjaftueshëm me gjak të vesh që është më pak ushqyes dhe ri-vendosjen e me ushqyesve dhe detoxification në të njëjtën kohë të vështira. Gjithashtu atherosclerosis në sistemin e enëve të gjakut do të ndikojë në shëndetin e veshit, diçka që ne duhet të marrim seriozisht në konsideratë.
Përdorimin e madhe e duhanit alkoolit apo kafe: Ajo ka treguar se rëndojnë simptomet, ndoshta me dëmtimin e enëve të gjakut, dehje e trupit dhe mobilizimin e të shkaktojë adrenalin.
Swings mprehtë në glukozës në gjak dhe sindromi 'X' - hyperinsulinemia mund të përkeqësojnë një ulërimë nëpërmjet krijimit të proceseve inflamatore dhe dëmtim të kapilarët.
Mungesat në ushqyesve, veçanërisht informatave që përfshin shëndetin e sistemit nervor dhe të qarkullimit të gjakut të tilla si vitamina B, vitaminë E dhe magnez minerale dhe zinkut. Sidomos kur flasim për njerëzit e moshuar duket të përdorni vitaminë B12 mund të çojë në përmirësimin në problemet e veshit, sepse si ne moshe është e vështirë për të absorbuar vitaminë nga ushqimi. Ju lutem vini re se vitamina B6, B12 dhe acid folik ndihmon të dy të sistemit nervor - Vitamina B12 është përdorur për të krijuar myelin e neuroneve - dhe vasculature, sepse nivele të ulëta të homocysteine ​​në trup.
Dehje e tepërt e trupit. Ndonjëherë jam habitur nga ndryshim i hum në disa njerëz pas ndryshime të thjeshta në stilin e jetës dhe dietë, një detox mirë ose thjesht një ndryshim të kapsllëk kronik. Këto raste nuk janë normë - madje ndonjëherë simptomat të përkeqësohet vetëm para rënies - por ajo meriton të eksploruar këtë zonë.
Faktorëve psikike. Emocionet apo përvoja traumatike mund të shkaktojnë humbjen e përkohshme ose më shumë të përhershme e dëgjimit dhe hum. Pyetja kryesore që ne duhet të kërkojë njeriu tanë është: "A ka ndonjë gjë në jetën e përditshme të trishtuar dhe tronditëse, kur ju dëgjoni atë dhe për të shmangur për të dëgjuar?" Përmes një hetim të pasur përvojë e 2 raste të përmirësuar në masë të madhe vetëm me Bach Përdor Anthoiammaton për lehtësimin e tensioneve mendore e cila duket se luajnë një rol të rëndësishëm në funksionimin e dëgjimit. Unë mendoj se trajtimet e tjera janë efektet psiko-fizik (si homeopati) mund të japin lehtësim në raste të caktuara.
Përmes të gjitha këto shkaqe të mundshme, terapisti duhet të shikojmë se çfarë mund të lidhen me çdo njeri veç e veç dhe të propozojnë zgjidhje të përshtatshme, të përshtatur. Megjithatë, unë mund të përmend këtu disa parime të përgjithshme që kam parë të ketë vlerë për parandalimin ose kthimin probleme në veshët.
1. Ushqim me orientim bimor(zarzavatet,frutat etj)
Ndoshta faktorët më të rëndësishëm për shëndetin e enëve të gjakut tona janë të sakta dietë fytofagiki. Kjo është treguar nga shumë studime dhe studimet epidemiologjike. Njerëzit që hanë më shumë ushqime bimore - bishtajore theks të veçantë në perimet dhe frutat - kanë atherosclerosis më pak dhe më pak sulme në zemër dhe tru, dhe kjo do të thotë të shëndetshme enët e gjakut. Sistemi i enëve të gjakut është i njëjtë, kur ne bëjmë diçka për të përmirësuar shëndetin tone të zemrës do të ndikojë në shëndetin tek sytë, veshët, organe gjenitale etj kursin më të mirë është të merrni një plan të personalizuar të gjallë të ushqyerit dhe adresuar nevojat specifike të secilit person.
2. Shmangia ekspozimit ne ambiente me tinguj te forte - sa është e mundur
Kjo do të thotë intensitet të ulët në muzikë - sidomos kur ecin njeri dëgjuar - dhe priza të veçantë vesh për operatorët e makinerive dhe të armëve. Inxhinierë të shëndosha janë një kategori e veçantë, e cila duhet në parim të jenë të vetëdijshëm se mjeti i punës së tyre është veshët e tyre, dhe duhet mbrojtur ato duke iu shmangur tensionin e tepërt dhe ekspozim kronik ndaj zhurmës. Për shembull, 100 decibel tingull tingull nga kufje stereo mund të shkaktojë dëme të veshit në 2 orë dhe një koncert rock 120 decibel mund të dëmtojë veshët në vetëm 8 minuta.
3. USHTRIME, sidomos aerobic
Ajo do të sjellë përmirësim gradual të qarkullimit të gjakut dhe enëve të gjakut dhe kapilarët gjerë. Ajo gjithashtu përmirëson detoxification e trupit dhe vepron pozitivisht në psikikë reduktimin e tensionit nervor.
4. Shmangur caffeine, alkoolit, ASPIRINIS (me pëlqimin e mjekut tuaj për të fundit)
Shumë mund të gjeni se vetëm duke shmangur kafe dhe hum aspirina mund të zgjidhen në mënyrë të drejtë.
5. Përdorimi i ushqyesve që customized ka treguar vesh se si të ndihmojnë
Më të rëndësishmet janë vitamina B, magnez, zink, vitamina E, antioksidantë dhe bimor GKINKO (Gink Biloba). Kjo e fundit ka treguar se si mund të përmirësojë microcirculation në kapilarët e veshit - edhe një studim shkencor të zhvilluar në vitin 2002 në Gjermani ka treguar efikasitet më të madh se si placebo dhe medikamentet kimike që përdoren. Veprim të ngjashëm në vesh mund të ushtrojë Agriolitsa barishte (Vinpocetine). Për ushqyesve dhe bimëve të përmendura këtu do të duhet pëlqimin e mjekut tuaj, sidomos nëse ju merrni anticoagulants sepse Gkinko mund të ushtrojë një efekt të vogël antikoagulant.
Nëse dikush zgjedh metoda natyrale duhet të jenë të vetëdijshëm se ata do të apelojnë jo vetëm për problemin e lokale (p.sh. AER) dhe më gjerësisht në të gjithë organizmin psiko-fizike. Gjithashtu përmirësimi i jetesës dhe të ushqyerit i lirë të efekteve anësore. 'Dobësitë' e mundshme (?) Është se ajo do të duhen javë ose nganjëherë muaj për ta për të treguar rezultate të mira, sepse sistemi i enëve të gjakut dhe nervor të njerëzve është e gjerë dhe komplekse.
Ju lutem vini re se sugjerimet e dhëna këtu është të përgjithshme vetëm. Rezultatet më të mira janë fituar duke identifikuar propozimet bazuar në historinë individuale të çdo personi të veçantë. Së fundi, nëse keni kushte të caktuara mjekësore, këshillohuni me mjekun tuaj dhe vizituar atë direkt në qoftë se gjëmim shoqërohet me mpirje në fytyrë, marramendje, vjellje, ose humbjen e ekuilibrit.

REFERENCAT
• Shemesh Z, J Attias, Ornanit M, N Shapira, Shahar A., ​​"Vitamina B12 mangësi në pacientët me-veshët kronike dhe zhurma-i detyruar humbjen e dëgjimit." American Journal of Otolaryngology, 1993 Mar-prill, 14 (2) :94-9.
• Dr Martin Norris - Tinitusit, Lamberts Praktikuesit Guide, 378-379
• Attias J, G Weisz, Almog S, Shahar A, Wiener M, Joachims Z, Netzer A, Ising H, Rebentisch E, Gunter T., "futje Oral magnez ul humbje të përhershme dëgjimit detyruar nga ekspozimi i zhurmës." American Journal of Otolaryngology. 1994 Janar-shkurt, 15 (1) :26-32.
• Meyer B. A, multicenter dy të verbër, të drogës kundrejt studimi placebo e xhinko Biloba ekstrakt në trajtimin e veshët. Presse Med 1986; 5:1562-4 [në frëngjisht].
• B. Meyer A randomized double-multicenter verbër studimin e xhinko ekstrakt Biloba placebo kundrejt në trajtimin e veshët. Në Rokan (Xhinko biloba): Rezultatet e fundit në Farmakologji dhe Klinika, ed. EW Funfgeld, New York: Springer-Verlag, 1988, 245-50.
• Ochi K, Ohashi T, Kinoshita H, Akagi M, Kikuchi H, Mitsui M, Kaneko T, Kato I, Nippon Jibiinkoka Gakkai Kaiho, niveli serum zinkut në pacientët me veshët dhe efektin e trajtimit të zinkut, 1997 shtator: 100 ( 9) :915-9.

Mos pi alkool.
Gezuar dhe sherim te shpejte!

----------


## kalamoc

shum faliminderit per sqarimin dhe mundimin tuaj.mirpo kisha desire te me tregoni se cfar ginko biloba me perdorur une kam perdorur gingo biloba/tableti/synergy,dhe me cka ta perdor gingon me b-complex,me zing me vitamin b12,vitamin-e,kalcium apo mangnrzium neqoftese keni njohuri ju lutemi te me ndihmoni.flm.pershendetje...

----------

